# محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق



## ميرنا (10 يوليو 2007)

*كيف أكون ناجحا في كل شئ *

*الشخصية المسيحية و سماتها*

*أصنام في حياة الخادم*

*الخلافات الزوجيه 
كيف اتخذ قرار 
شخصيتك اعرفها اقبلها طورها 
ان اعثرتك عينك 
كيف خدم المسيح 
العلاقه بالاخر 
المسيح كلمه الله 
كيف احقق ذاتى 
علاقتنا بالاخرين 
تربيه الابناء 
الجنس من منظور مسيحى 
اسئله محاضره الجنس من مفهوم مسيحى 
لغات الحب بين الزوجين 
نحو مفهوم جنسى سليم 
الخادم مذبح وكتاب 
مرآه الخادم 
شريك الحياه بين الاختيار والاكتشاف *


----------



## egyptchristian (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

أشكرك أختي الغالية على هذا الموضوع الرائع. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## ميرنا (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

متشكرين يا  ميس ميرنا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

الموضوع مهم جدا
دكتور مجدى اسحق محاضراته دايما اكتر من رائعة
وموضوعاته مهمة جدا
 ميرسى خالص ياا ميرنا .. ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*



oesi_no قال:


> متشكرين يا ميس ميرنا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
واحدة تقولى طنط والتانى ميس شكلكو ناوين على شر​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*



ginajoojoo قال:


> الموضوع مهم جدا​
> دكتور مجدى اسحق محاضراته دايما اكتر من رائعة
> وموضوعاته مهمة جدا
> 
> ميرسى خالص ياا ميرنا .. ربنا يعوضك​


 
ميرسى يا جوجو انا كمان بحب اقرالة كتبات كتير​


----------



## romyo (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

شكرا يا ميرنا 
بجد هديه جميله ​


----------



## accrshf (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

*ربنا يكون معاكى​*ده كل اللى اقدر اعبرلك بيه عن شكرى

لو عندك محاضرات لاى حد عن الخدمة والخادم
ياريت متتاخريش وتحطيها​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*



romyo قال:


> شكرا يا ميرنا
> 
> 
> بجد هديه جميله ​


 
ميرسى يا جدوو​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*



accrshf قال:


> *ربنا يكون معاكى​*
> ده كل اللى اقدر اعبرلك بيه عن شكرى​
> لو عندك محاضرات لاى حد عن الخدمة والخادم
> 
> ياريت متتاخريش وتحطيها​


 
حاضر ومنور المنتدى ​


----------



## abramo (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

الف****شكرررررررررررررررررر***للمشاركه**في**المنتدي***الكنسي***        ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## abramo (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

الرب++++يرعاكم++++++++++++الله  محبه


----------



## lolo_nevo (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

اشكرك يا ميرنا انا بحترم الدكتور مجدي و بحب محاضراته 

شكرا


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

*ميرسى لمروركم *​


----------



## lames_jesus (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

بنوته صغيرة ....كانت بتصلى قبل ما تنام زى كل يوم وزى ما تعلمت فى مدارس الأحد قدام صورة حبيبها يسوع ....قالت بصوتها الرقيق 
(( يا بابا يسوع انا بشكرك على الحاجات الحلوة اللى انتى بتديهانى ..... متخلنيش انام وانا خايفة ..... وحافظ على بابا وماما وخلى بالك منهم ..... ومن أخويا الصغير ومن أختى الكبيرة ..... ومن تاسونى فى الكنيسة ومن أبونا ... ومن كل الناس ....و ............ .)))) سكتت البنوته شوية وقالت وصوتها فيه خجل (( لو سمحت يا رب خلى بالك من نفسك ...))) وختمت البنوته صلاتها 
فاهمييييييييييييين 

أسمح لى يا رب أنى أتعلم من البنت دى ...... 
ياترى يارب انت عامل ايه ؟؟؟؟ فيه حاجة مضايقاك ؟؟؟ أخبارك ايه ؟؟ عملت ايه لما جرحتك وسبتك ومشيت ورا خطيتى ؟؟؟ 
طب بالليل بتدايق لما بنام واسيبك لوحدك سهران تحرسنى ؟؟؟؟ 
أكيد بتدايق وانا سهران قدام التليفزيون أو بكلم حد وسايبك ؟؟ طب انت بتاخد بالك من نفسك ولا ناسى نفسك فى انشغالك بينا ؟؟؟ 
انا دايما بقولك خلى بالك من فلان وفلان وفلان و..... 
وحافظ على وعلى شغلى وحياتى 
اسمح لى أقولك من قلبى 

(( أرجوك يا رب خلى بالك من نفسك ))


----------



## lames_jesus (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

انامحتاجه الدكتور مجدى اسحق ياريت تسجلنى عندك فى الايميل ونكلم مباشرة


----------



## ramezmikhael (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

it is very good and i heard it before and it is amazing


----------



## cat2too (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: محاضرات ا.د. مجدي اسحق*

يارب ابني يطلع زي مجدي اسحق ممتاز في كل حاجة روحيا واجتماعيا وثقافيا ومحبوب وذكي و...................:smil12:


----------



## BESHOY2005 (16 مارس 2009)

يا ريت يا ميرنا ترفعى الملفات تانى عشان اللنكات مش شغااالة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2009)

beshoy2005 قال:


> يا ريت يا ميرنا ترفعى الملفات تانى عشان اللنكات مش شغااالة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


 شغالين يا بيشو على الميديا بلاير​


----------



## oesi no (16 مارس 2009)

*اللينكات شغاله تمام  
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا ميرنا
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## BESHOY2005 (17 مارس 2009)

لو سمحت يا ميرنا ممكن تجربى العظة بتاعت "شخصيتك اعرفها اقبلها طورها " و"كيف احقق ذاتى "؟؟و شوفى اللينكات ؟؟؟لو كانت شغالة يبقى فى حاجة غلط عندى     و لو لا ياريت ترفيعهم تانى و شكرا


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا ميرنا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## BESHOY2005 (17 مارس 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2009)

ايون صح يا بيشو لا بس اشتغاله عسل يعنى كلا حاجة تمام وتستنى الارقام تعد وفى الاخر مقلب انا دورت عليها على فكرة لقيت كلو كدا


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_



_ وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## BESHOY2005 (22 مارس 2009)

طيب و بعديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابوالعز وجيه (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي كتير يا ميرنا على فكرة انا عندي جروب على الفيس بوك اسمه ava kirelosse نتمنى نشوفك


----------



## BESHOY2005 (1 أبريل 2009)

ابوالعز وجيه قال:


> ميرسي كتير يا ميرنا على فكرة انا عندي جروب على الفيس بوك اسمه ava kirelosse نتمنى نشوفك



بس يا ريت تشوف العظات:smi411:


----------



## محامي مسيحي (25 مايو 2009)

مجهود ممتاز يا تاسوني ميرنا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (25 مايو 2009)

مجهود ممتاز يا تاسوني ميرنا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## حبيبة (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى كتير مرنا على المجموعه الجميله دى .... ياريت لو عندك محاضرات عن سن المراهقه .
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويفرح قلبك دايما يسكرة.​


----------



## Romany Zakher (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> *كيف أكون ناجحا في كل شئ *
> 
> *الشخصية المسيحية و سماتها*
> 
> ...



شكرا ليك والرب يبارك تعبك
جارى التحميل


----------



## Light Of Christianity (2 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى انا مكنتش اعرف ان دكتور مجدى مشهور كده فى الاوساط المسيحية ؟؟!! 
بس هو انسان متميز بصراحه وشرحه حلو 

ميرسى ليكى مرة تانية 
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المحاضرات يا ميرنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## minsamy (18 أكتوبر 2010)

oh thanks


----------



## minsamy (18 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## elamer1000 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك

بس ياريت كل المحاضرات والحلقات
*
*+++*​


----------



## اسحق لبيب (14 أبريل 2011)

الرب يبارك كل من له تعب فى هذا العمل


----------



## kokemessi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

